# Tips & Rating Idea



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anyone tried this approach... a sign which reads... IN LIEU OF TIPS, A 5 STAR RATING IS APPRECIATED. THANK YOU!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bishop1 said:


> Has anyone tried this approach... a sign which reads... IN LIEU OF TIPS, A 5 STAR RATING IS APPRECIATED. THANK YOU!


Uber - the place where ideas come to die. Why not get both !


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> Has anyone tried this approach... a sign which reads... IN LIEU OF TIPS, A 5 STAR RATING IS APPRECIATED. THANK YOU!


No, because stars don't pay bills.


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber - the place where ideas come to die. Why not get both !


Tips among 30,000 college students is like a needle in a haystack. And yet, a sign like that would remind them to give a good rating. Maybe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bishop1 said:


> Tips among 30,000 college students is like a needle in a haystack. And yet, a sign like that would remind them to give a good rating. Maybe.


They will rip the sign down and rate you low for the mess they made.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Know your market.

We are dealing with by and large really feckless ••••cheapskates••• because they are trying to be stingy with their money. Generally a cheapskate will NOT tip, no matter how much you plead, cry, explain, cajole, educate, hand out mints, take abuse, suck up to. Your tip request does not resonate with this mentality. You cannot force people to be kind. If they are, accept it and if not deal with it, or move on to another gig, Bishop1.

This is 2016. Many American people these days are self centered and don't care nor are they considerate and moral. The whole business model reflects this and hundreds of posts here prove this hard reality.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Keep in mind...some people are near broke. I dislike being stiffed like all drivers. Don't let it bother you. Keep drivin'.


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I am going to try this sign out... I will let you know what happens... Keep in mind that probably 75% of my pax are college students.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Wow! No! Not ready to wave the white flag on tipping and accept the "Rice-a-roni" consolation prize of 5 stars. 5 stars doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> I am going to try this sign out... I will let you know what happens... Keep in mind that probably 75% of my pax are college students.


you should add, "or else" at the end, hehe....

i actually think it's clever (ya, it's kinda' caving in and everything, but it makes you "think" if you should/can leave something--instead of the almost for certain "leave nothing"--it's not too forward which is good). But still, 'a sign seems tacky/weird kind of i.m.o. How did you pan out on this?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> I am going to try this sign out... I will let you know what happens... Keep in mind that probably 75% of my pax are college students.


Do you also apply a "kick me" sign to your back?


----------

